# Syntrax Swole V.2



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey guys and gals, I just received a full 60 day Free Sample of this product called SWOLE V.2.  It is a Cell Volumizer such as Creatine but more effective.  I'm really looking forward to starting this tomorrow.  I went off Pure Creatine Monohydrate 7 days ago and I'm going to compare this new product to my Creatine gains over the past month or so.  (If anyone else has heard about it or tried it, I'd love to hear from you.)
***********************
INGREDIENTS PER 9 GRAM SERVING(1 SCOOP): 
2CM Dicreatine Malate 3gr 
Betapure:Betaine Anhydrous 2gr 
Taurine 2gr 
Endurlac: Glucuronolactone 1gr 
Glycovol: Glycocyamine 500mg 
Guanipro: Guanidinopropionic Acid 500mg 

Other ingredients: Natural Flavors, Aspartame, Acesulfame-K, Gardenia Extract Powder 
And lastly: Phenylalanine

PROMOTIONAL PITCH on the container: 
Swole V.2 is a revolutionary high octane, muscle volumizing system designed to dramatically increase STRENGTH, ENDURANCE, and MUSCLE MASS and provide MIND-BLOWING PUMPS. Swole2.0 's concentrated matrix guanantees results. 
Swole 2.0 is better then Creatine..it's beyond Creatine! Not only does it produce rapid body transforming effects, but it is available in 3 convenient and invigorating sugar-free flavors: Sweet Tart Punch, Tangy Orange, and unflavored. 

I will be sure to update you on this product and let everyone know it this product is worthy of your Dollars. 

Web Site: www.syntrax.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2003)

I've been using it for a few months, I love it. Some people see results almost immediately, took me about 1.5 weeks and then it kicked in. My advice is to also drink at least a liter of water before your w/o. It helps with the swole V2.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2003)

Firestorm.....you'll love it.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

i've had great results with it..been on it for 2 months..DG has a whole log dedicated to it


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 16, 2003)

it can't be better than creatine!

can it??


----------



## JJJ (Nov 16, 2003)

60 day sample? Thats one hell of a sample.. I want one to


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2003)

I have the 60 serving size, they say take it twice a day so thats what I'm doing, only been a few days so far so nothing to report and I dont think my information would be very subjective anyway.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

give it several weeks bro


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2003)

Like I said, it took almost 2 weeks.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, it appears everyone has heard about this product but ME!!!  See? I told you all I'm soo freeking old, even informatoin comes to me late.  Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 16, 2003)

hate to burst your bubble fire...but I've been using it for about a month and a half....and your younger then me  (see not all old people are slow)


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Nov 16, 2003)

I started using it it last week and the pumps I get are none i've seen before.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> hate to burst your bubble fire...but I've been using it for about a month and a half....and your younger then me  (see not all old people are slow)



hahahaha  good post there Mike.  Ya got me there.  How do you like it so far Mike?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by coppilot *_
> I started using it it last week and the pumps I get are none i've seen before.



Outstanding news Coppilot.  No need to purchase that NO2 stuff then while using this product.   so if you want to kill 2 supplements with one stone (so to speak)  Take Swole V2 and save your money on the NO2 pumping formula.


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 16, 2003)

I do like it.....I've gotten a few extra reps on a few things, and gone up a bit on some weights.....so yeah its good.......(I've got the orange now...but I like the tart better)


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

I just got the tart myself.   Mike post some pics in your Gallery so we can see a comparison in a month or 2.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2003)

I feel pumped during my w/o, but not necessarily afterwards.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I feel pumped during my w/o, but not necessarily afterwards.



How much "not necessarily afterwards are you talking about?  10 minutes after working out?  30min  60min?   I don't think it matters what supplements you take, they aren't going to give you a never ending pump and if they do, I'd be scared as hell to take it.    If something is causing the blood to stay in an stress induced muscle then what does that mean when the heart(a muscle) works extra hard and pumping away during and after a cardio session?   Personnally, I want to keep my blood flowing at all times.    Hey that is just me though.  You may like your blood quagulating in one area like your biceps for 2 days  I prefer that blood to be muscle personnally.  A pump is nothing more then an illusion of size.  I am working my ass off for quality muscle not quality pumps.   Do you understand what I'm saying here


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> How much "not necessarily afterwards are you talking about?  10 minutes after working out?  30min  60min?   I don't think it matters what supplements you take, they aren't going to give you a never ending pump and if they do, I'd be scared as hell to take it.    If something is causing the blood to stay in an stress induced muscle then what does that mean when the heart(a muscle) works extra hard and pumping away during and after a cardio session?   Personnally, I want to keep my blood flowing at all times.    Hey that is just me though.  You may like your blood quagulating in one area like your biceps for 2 days  I prefer that blood to be muscle personnally.  A pump is nothing more then an illusion of size.  I am working my ass off for quality muscle not quality pumps.   Do you understand what I'm saying here


Blah, Blah, Blah... 

J/K I'm talking about maybe 1hr afterwards which is fine with me, I've been under the impression however that other people have experienced more prolonged pumps and wanted to say that has not been the case with me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> it can't be better than creatine!
> 
> can it??




It is creatine!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm talking about maybe 1hr afterwards which is fine with me, I've been under the impression however that other people have experienced more prolonged pumps and wanted to say that has not been the case with me.



I think you would need anadrol for an hour long pump, which would mean painfull pumps inside the gym. People retain so much water on that stuff they generally feel like crap.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> It is creatine!


Babs! Where have you been?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

Working & training.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> It is creatine!



2CM Dicreatine Malate 3gr   I believe is a form of creatine. All I know is that it does the same thing as Creatine and also has more to offer then just plain creatine monohydrate.   I FINALLY  started it today and I don't know about the rest of you guys, but it seems to really boost my energy level which explains why they say it aids in Endurance.  One day on it and I already have a good feeling about this product from a personnel standpoint.  Believe me I will be keeping you all posted.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

for me....i noticed the energy first.  then the pumps and finally the strength.

glad you're liking it already!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

same thing with me NG.

Energy, mood enhancement, pumps were noticed the 2nd day and today THE PUMPS ARE BIGGER THAN BEFORE, WHOLLY COW, Endurance and strength has kicked into to NITRO gear during this evenings training.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Well then I'm right on track with you NG.  Since I am on a comeback from that long layoff, the strength has been coming back every week so it is hard for me to differentiate between muscle memory and supplement gains.  The real test will come when I reach my old natural plateau of last year.  For example, last year I was easily benching over 315 for reps and I'm not there yet.  I'm started off a few months ago and couldn't do 225 for 6.  Now I'm at 275 for 4 if I'm not mistaken.  so when I get back to 315 or whatever it was for 4 reps I'll then know how well all these prohormones and stuff really work.   I know they are working now because the strenght is coming back quicker then it has in the past.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

Terrific FS.

When we gonna train together


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

You had me wishing there Babs,  I was even on mapquest trying to find out where Swollsville was.   Believe me I would SIMPLY LOVE TO TRAIN WITH YOU.  I still remember your 1st few post regarding your gym attitude and I would be all over that opportunity if it were possible.  Believe that.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

yep - i'm with you firestorm!  i know i like the swole a lot for the pumps and energy.  i'm less sure on the strength b/c i was slacking for so long that i know my strength would be increasing with or without the swole v2.  hard to know how much of that is from the swole v2 and how much is from not being a lazy ass anymore (i mean me, not you!)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> You had me wishing there Babs,  I was even on mapquest trying to find out where Swollsville was.   Believe me I would SIMPLY LOVE TO TRAIN WITH YOU.  I still remember your 1st few post regarding your gym attitude and I would be all over that opportunity if it were possible.  Believe that.




LOL...I get a lot of people on that location.  That's where I go while I'm at the gym training.   Muscles go to Swollesville.     Ironic that I had my location set as such before I started using SwoleV.2.  Hmmm......has a little ringggggg to it....

I'd love to be able to train with ya bud.  I love training with other people.  Training with men though is a BIG plus because of the challenges I face.  i.e.;  most out lift me therefore, I force myself to do more weight, rep...blah blah blah...ya know the drill.....shiat or get off the pot right!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

hi all.  firestorm - hope you don't mind me updating in your Swole V2 thread instead of mine.  i thought i'd update here since yesterday i mentioned wondering how much of the strength gain was from hitting the gym hard after slacking and how much was from the Swole V2

well....i'm now 100% sure that the strength gains are largely due to the Swole V2.  i knew the pumps and the energy was happening for sure (and i love both) but i wasn't quite positive on the strength gains.  

now i'm a believer on all 3 fronts - great pumps, increased energy, and strength gains.

love this stuff.  by the way - i noticed the pumps and energy very fast.  it wasn't until my 2nd week taking Swole V2 that the increases in strength became obvious to me so for anyone just starting out....keep going.  

this is officially my favorite supplement ever!


----------



## titans1854 (Nov 22, 2003)

i was gonna buy SANS V12 but now from what i hear Swole V2 i'm gonna get some V2. I need it for my offseason football training. but my question is if i only buy one or two things which will last for like 2 months and then i go back to pure creatine will i loss strength gains? and what is so good about long pumps?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2003)

Titans you will not lose any strength.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> LOL...I get a lot of people on that location.  That's where I go while I'm at the gym training.   Muscles go to Swollesville.     Ironic that I had my location set as such before I started using SwoleV.2.  Hmmm......has a little ringggggg to it....
> 
> I'd love to be able to train with ya bud.  I love training with other people.  Training with men though is a BIG plus because of the challenges I face.  i.e.;  most out lift me therefore, I force myself to do more weight, rep...blah blah blah...ya know the drill.....shiat or get off the pot right!



Well we would push each other that is for sure.  I'd really like that.  Next workout pretend I'm right behind you, I'll be there in spirit. Semper Fi !!!!  huurah


----------



## firestorm (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hi all.  firestorm - hope you don't mind me updating in your Swole V2 thread instead of mine.  i thought i'd update here since yesterday i mentioned wondering how much of the strength gain was from hitting the gym hard after slacking and how much was from the Swole V2
> 
> well....i'm now 100% sure that the strength gains are largely due to the Swole V2.  i knew the pumps and the energy was happening for sure (and i love both) but i wasn't quite positive on the strength gains.
> ...



NG!!!  Hope I don't mind you posting your progress here?   Are you kidding?   I WELCOME YOUR POSTING HERE.   I WANT TO KNOW EVERY DETAIL!  Please Keep posting your results.   I've been on it about a week now but I haven't been able to tell if the strenght gains are from the Sole or from my regular comeback.  My strength has been steadily coming back strong but I've been taking  Creatine, Glutamine and even some of that 1T for a month.  With all that wheew I HOPE my strength would increase with all the hard work I've been putting in.   Ive since stopped Creatine and Glutamine but think I'll start the Glutamine again with the Swole.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2003)

Another SWOLE user here. I started taking it Oct 31, one dose in the morning (before my workout on workout days, with breakfast on the other days), and the second dose just after eating dinner.

I've had mixed results in the four weeks. I haven't noticed any increase in energy or pump, but I've had some decent strength gains. 

My 1RM deadlift went from 455 to 480, squat from 310 to 330, and box squat from 255 to 285. Unfortunately my 1RM bench remained stuck at 300.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 29, 2003)

Captain, your lifts are impressive none the less.   Personnally, I don't put much emphasis on a pump.  Pumps go away even if they are prolonged.   I also haven't noticed any real changes in energy level but my strength still continues to increase weekly.  At this point it's hard for me to give all the credit to Swole since my lifts were increasing weekly before starting it.  At worst case, it is a flavorful alternative to creatine.  I stopped the creatine a week prior to starting Swole.  and the pattern of increased strength, and size haven't diminished.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I haven't tried swole v2 yet, but the original swole didn't do anything for me at all. I may try v2 after reading a few more post results on this.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi Heeholler haven't seen you in a bit.  Glad to see you again.  I'll keep you posted Hee on any changes in my results but as I stated so far I'm very happy with it.  I'm curious Hee are you taking Creatine now?  Reason I ask is because for the most part, SWOLE is a similar product.(cell volumizer). ONLY MY OPINION OR SUGGESTION:  If your on creatine,  finish what you have.  Then next cycle of creatine, try the Swole V.2 in place of it.  
   I also like to get some feelers on a product that I'm taking or contimplating (AS I DID WITH THIS THREAD) then like you make a decision to try it or not.   For example, If I post a thread asking if anyone has tried taking "joe blows supplement for size and 8 out of 10 say it is shit then I'll nix it for sure.  If I get the opposite feedback I'd really consider it and probably give it a whirl. If the reviews are 50%mixed, I shelf the idea for awhile and wait on it.
A perfect example as to a fat burner I wouldn't hesitate to buy is VPX Redline.  I haven't tried it yet but I've read countless posts on it and have yet to read ONE post saying it is shit.  Usually as even seen here you see at least ONE post of someone saying  "uuuhhhh it was ok" or I didn't see any difference".   I've yet to read a single one on that product.  That will most definitely be my next purchase when I begin to diet down.   Message boards such as this one are such a fantastic place to get real opinions from real people and not like a magazine full of lies and misrepresentations.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey FS! I am not taking creatine as of now. Off cycle of it. I am however on liquid clenbutrx by VPX which can still be bought online and that is doing great for me! I am interested in taking Redline also in the future after I see a few more posts.
As for Original Swole, it really didn't do diddly for me, however, I like what is being said for Swole V2 so I would consider trying it after reading more of what others say about it.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 29, 2003)

I hear you Hee.  Hey regarding Redline, bro you have to read a few threads around here.  I hear nothing can compare to it. "elsewhere" I've read how certain people get the sweats and jitters from it.  As bad as that sounds it is proof it works.  My only advise to individuals as those, is not to dump the product but cut the dose in 1/2.  I am ordering it tonight from VPX


----------



## Pumped300 (Dec 2, 2003)

Swole v2 is GREAT!
Great pumps!!!


----------



## Rob_NC (Dec 3, 2003)

I don't know if it's just me or not, but I've noticed an unpleasant side effect of Swole.  I STINK!!!!  I have a rather unusual body odor now.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Dec 3, 2003)

Can't say I have the same effect. The only effects I've been having is killer pumps!! Sometimes I do get a little buzz right after taking also............CP..


----------

